# ROK - The Rock Building Society



## Chris55 (28 March 2011)

RockBldg but I cannot get any info on it, does anyone know what this companies name is, it is $2.41 with Div 6.22f, is it any good?


----------



## oldblue (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



Chris55 said:


> RockBldg but I cannot get any info on it, does anyone know what this companies name is, it is $2.41 with Div 6.22f, is it any good?




It's The Rock Building Society, Rockhampton, code ROK.

You'll need to do your own research! Start with announcements from the ASX website.


----------



## Chris55 (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



oldblue said:


> It's The Rock Building Society, Rockhampton, code ROK.
> 
> You'll need to do your own research! Start with announcements from the ASX website.



 It's listed under mining in the paper so I don't think it's a Building Society, any clues anyone


----------



## skyQuake (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



Chris55 said:


> It's listed under mining in the paper so I don't think it's a Building Society, any clues anyone




ROK.AX last trade 2.41, last divvie paid out 6c so looks like oldblue is right
Paper gets things wrong often


----------



## Chris55 (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



skyQuake said:


> ROK.AX last trade 2.41, last divvie paid out 6c so looks like oldblue is right
> Paper gets things wrong often




Thanks for the info, it must be wrong in paper, I'm only new to shares so I will have to have a think before buying it !!!!:


----------



## oldblue (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



Chris55 said:


> Thanks for the info, it must be wrong in paper, I'm only new to shares so I will have to have a think before buying it !!!!:




Yo get you started, here's a link to their website.

http://www.therock.com.au/

Latest profit presentation is in the ASX announcements.


----------



## Chris55 (28 March 2011)

*Re: RockBldg what company is it?*



oldblue said:


> Yo get you started, here's a link to their website.
> 
> http://www.therock.com.au/
> 
> Latest profit presentation is in the ASX announcements.




Thanks Oldblue  and skyQuake, you are a great help, maybe I need you as my mentors.........Thanks again.


----------

